# Nissan warranty claim refused, word of warning



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Right small rant here but also a word of warning for other users and owners.

I am 2.5 months in to a warranty claim with nissan after my MY17 gearbox developed an issue. Today they have rejected my claim and won’t make any gesture of goodwill towards the repair.

I bought the car September last year as an ex demo car from Desira nissan, it had about 1500 miles on. I modified it with a y pipe, big brakes and some handling modifications. I kept the engine standard as one of the reasons I bought a new GTR was for the three year warranty. 

Now I must say the handbook does state you must have pre and post trackday inspections carried out to keeep your warranty valid and I never read this, please all learn from my error! Only thing is that I was also meant to have signed a form confirming this but I was never made to do this, Nissan admitted they get this form signed as they know people don’t read every page of the manuals. I never signed said form. 

Anyway I have done a few trackdays in the car with no issues. I had a terrible gearbox noise about 4 months ago and an engine management light, when nissan got the car they said there was no EML and no noise so gave me the car back. Then, the following day after a very cold and wet GTR club trackday at Silverstone in December, half the gearbox shut down and it went back to nissan again.

After them having the car 10 weeks they have refused my warranty claim citing

1. VDC turned off on track (this was once on the wet silverstone track day)
2. Transmission getting hot on track and no inspections being done.

Now I appreciate the handbook says what it says but for them to not even help toward the repair bill considering the time it’s taken them, the fact I never signed the forms I was meant to etc etc I think is terrible and I’m dissapointed. I will never buy another GTR and was about to buy the new leaf as a daily but will now look at other options. I will take legal advice too but please all learn from this so your not in the same boat as me.

Shoutout to John Miskin and Iain Litchfield got their assistance in the matter but now Iain will repair it, it’s a very simple fix we think, just a clutch seal. Luckily for me but I feel, out of principle, I have to take the matter further.

Not so much a happy GTR Friday for me :bawling:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

So sorry to hear about your troubles Cardiff R33!

Unfortunately for you, It does sound like a typical Nissan response though. I've never had a good experience at any Nissan Dealership in the past and so would never buy a New/Newer Nissan vehicle. _I'd buy a Kia before a Nissan!_

Only reason I bought my Skyline was because it was a dream car from my Youth and its old enough that other internet companies are now my first choice to supply me with OEM & Tuner parts when required. 

Its a sad day indeed when I trust someone I've never met on the other side of the Planet via the internet more than the personal touch of the Technicians and other Staff at my local Nissan Dealers....

JM2PW!:rotz:


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, that's abit harsh, have you spoken to Nissan head office about it?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes Takamo, tried everything apart from legal letters so that***8217;s what I am doing now and isn***8217;t social media to show others how bad they are.

They even declined my claim on my last GTR where the finish on paddles went all strange and peeled. 

They are terrible


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear Nissan won't contribute as a gesture of goodwill, but personally I wouldn't be expecting any more than that for the reasons they cited:

1. VDC turned off on track (this was once on the wet silverstone track day)
2. Transmission getting hot on track and no inspections being done.

How hot did the transmission fluid get, do you know? For normal road use it's rare to go above 100 degrees, but it can creep to maybe 102c/103c. Did your car record temps in the 120's or 130's?


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Yes Takamo, tried everything apart from legal letters so that's what I am doing now and isn't social media to show others how bad they are.
> 
> They even declined my claim on my last GTR where the finish on paddles went all strange and peeled.
> 
> They are terrible


I have to admit they are a bunch of arse holes but I've heard stories of other manufacturers being arse holes to, to be honest I think they are all the same when it comes to warranty claims. Try trading standards and watchdog, but problem is that it does state what's covered by warranty in the manuals, what does iain say about this, does he think its rite of them to not cover the issue


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

interested in what your gbox temps got to. If over 120 deg then you should have got the fluid changed, although if the new car is anything like the old car then I think it only logged above 110 degress upto something like 140. hence the original warning not to exceed 110 degrees and the law suit that prevailed.

What gbox temp did it reach?

As an aside, the gtroc had great links with Nissan and could have been able to assist in some sort of facilitative manner. I hate to say it, but that linkage may now be stronger via the GTRDC. You may wish to join and have a chat. try toni or purpleskyline or probably papasmurf through here. They may be able to provide some guidance.

that said, if you let your gbox temps blaze over 120 and didn't change the oil within 3k miles then you have little ground to stand on. it's clear cut and also well documented on here.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

Trans temps got to 140 degrees, it***8217;s mega hot I know but I didn***8217;t have the MFD on a screen showing them. I would have though something that serious, which I have since found out is a weak point in these cars, isn***8217;t displayed on the instrument cluster like low oil etc 

John Miskin has been involved and been great but none of us have had any luck. Car has only done 1000 miles since the trackday at spa I think caused this. 

Appreciate some blame is on my head and I will take that on the chin but I still feel like they could have helped as I simply want aware and for a layman to have to monitor temps on a standard car surprised me a little. My 34 got. Hot and I kept an eye on temps, I simply thought the car would be fine, I was wrong


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

As a member on here since 2004, have you been hiding under a rock? You must have known about the temp issues and I think there is a reasonable obligation on an owner to not be unconscious of what they have and how to care for it. 

It sucks and I feel for you, but it's not reality to think you can do whatever you want to the car and not maintain it. However, the reasonable part of my brain flags up the MFD temp sensor only reads red at 140 (IIRCC).

Personally, I think you stand little to no chance and you might aswell take it to a specialist and have them take a look. A simple fluid change might help - I certainly wouldn't have Nissan look at it - and whilst you're at the specialist - ask them what ecutek is.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Knowing these cars and the sensitivity to gearbox temps I cannot understand how anyone would take it on track without keeping an eagle eye on them, and then hitting those sorts of temps should automatically trigger a fluid change. This is the primary reason I won***8217;t use mine on a track day.


----------



## 55chev (Mar 4, 2015)

What ive learnt from reading this thread,is keep a close eye on trans temps when doing trackdays.. the warranty bit is not a suprise.


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorry, but if the temps are getting that high and the oil wasn***8217;t changed then I can understand why your warranty request was rejected. The GTR is a complex car so not reading the manual isn***8217;t a good idea, especially if doing a track day where a car is under a lot of stress. 

Fingers crossed your repair bill is low


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

It's sad but positive side is that we have all learnt something there, because I bet May be one percent of GTRs may have known that... I know I didn't but my cars never see the track and never reached temps like that. Hope you get it sorted buddy


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Yes Takamo, tried everything apart from legal letters so that's what I am doing now and isn't social media to show others how bad they are.
> 
> They even declined my claim on my last GTR where the finish on paddles went all strange and peeled.
> 
> They are terrible


TBH I am surprised you bought another one, Nissan service and Sales are a JOKE.uke:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think it is ureasonable not to read the manual if you have had a GTR before. I haven't read mine beyond the details of the new controls on the 17.

My last 2 GTR's came with very solid disclaimers highlighting the trans temp issue and the need for an inspection after hitting critical temperature. My current car new from Desira which I took in January did not come with this.

Were it me I would do a simple county court (Moneyclaimonline) claim for the cost of the Litchfield repair and name Nissan UK as the warranty provider, Desira as the dealer and your credit card provider if you used a card for any part of the purchase.

I would argue that requiring detailed analysis of a large and complex manual to find a small section is an unreasonable expectation. It would be an Unfair term in a consumer contract and thus voidable (Under UTCC regulations), whatever the contractual terms. I would specifically want to understand why Desira deviated from previous sales practice for GTR sales to really highlight this requirement and that seems a bit systemic because I didn't get the disclaimer to sign either.

I would probably be minded to settle for 50% of the costs but it might be fun dragging everyone to your local county court (especially if remote) just to cause them all a lot of aggro.

You do have some culpability in this which is why I might be prepared to accept a minimum of 50% but no less.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

JohnE90M3 said:


> TBH I am surprised you bought another one, Nissan service and Sales are a JOKE.uke:


I don't think that is fair at all. I had pretty great service from Desira (disclaimer aside). I have always had bloody good service from Middlehurst too over the last 8 years.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

JohnE90M3 said:


> TBH I am surprised you bought another one, Nissan service and Sales are a JOKE.uke:


When I collected mine from Nissan in Manchester they were shocking (to be fair, the salesman was first rate. But he was let down badly by the rest of the place in the presentation of my car). Then they treated me like I was an imbecile over my question regarding the brakes. The final straw was when I asked about the cost of the next service and they quoted the wrong one (because they were looking at the service schedule for a different MY). I had to tell their service person which one it was due.

Oddly, I've never been back. But Nissan will never admit they are in the wrong.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> I don't think that is fair at all. I had pretty great service from Desira (disclaimer aside). I have always had bloody good service from Middlehurst too over the last 8 years.


Don't feed the troll.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nissan still being ******s then?

Their attitude to driving their flagship high performance car is disgusting.

Your failure imho isn't to do with over temped fluid. It's fundamental weaknesses within the GR6 that we see time and time again.

If you've lost odd or even gears I'm 99% sure it's got **** all to do with VDC being off or trans fluid being over temped.

Nissan should answer the simple question as to if VDC was a fundamental protective factor of the transmission why would the car allow you to turn this off?!

Nissan are still a ****ing disgrace.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

snuffy said:


> When I collected mine from Nissan in Manchester they were shocking (to be fair, the salesman was first rate. But he was let down badly by the rest of the place in the presentation of my car). Then they treated me like I was an imbecile over my question regarding the brakes. The final straw was when I asked about the cost of the next service and they quoted the wrong one (because they were looking at the service schedule for a different MY). I had to tell their service person which one it was due.
> 
> Oddly, I've never been back. But Nissan will never admit they are in the wrong.


There are 2 things here though aren't there, there are the dealers (and most of those are shit whatever the brand) and the UK importers/sales arm of the manufacturers who also can be a bit variable.

Shit dealers are a fact of life that any car owner has to contend with and I have had more than my own fair share of shit dealers from multiple brands. Ultimately they pay a lot of staff poorly so find it hard to motivate and maintain a knowledgeable core of staff.

That said Desira did a fab job on my delivery, the best I have had yet on my 3 new GTR purchases and I would be very happy to recommend them. It is a shame that Middlehurst no longer sell the GTR (but do continue to maintain) as I have always had an excellent relationship with them including with Andy himself.

Yes there are shot dealers out there but that doesn't mean they are all shit, some are actually rather good.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

The car should have software written in so that you cannot overheat the gearbox oil - simple fix


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

terry lloyd said:


> The car should have software written in so that you cannot overheat the gearbox oil - simple fix


Or an overheat triggers a warning either as a dashboard light or Rev Counter display window message (like the TMPS) that doesn't clear until you visit the dealer or perform a reset. It isn't even a difficult software routine to write, you should be able to wrap it up in 3 or 4 lines of code.


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Don't feed the troll.


I am not a troll m8.:double-finger:
I would have a new GTR IF Cambridge or Norwich were not a bunch of ******s


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

AndyE14 said:


> There are 2 things here though aren't there, there are the dealers (and most of those are shit whatever the brand) and the UK importers/sales arm of the manufacturers who also can be a bit variable.
> 
> Shit dealers are a fact of life that any car owner has to contend with and I have had more than my own fair share of shit dealers from multiple brands.


Well, true. It's just that when I spend the thick of £50k on a use car I expect better. 

In fact, I've only ever bought a car from a main dealer 3 times; Nissan and Fiat was shocking, whilst Vauxhall were fine. But I've never had cause for complaint when buying from an independent. Main dealers just appear very arrogant to me.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

They are all toss pots from head to toe, you have to be firm in your approach I found then things get done otherwise they will try to make a c*nt out of you


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Nissan obviously need to change the VDC off label to warranty void then
This was discussed to death in the early days and I thought Nissan were being sensible about this. 
Regarding the tranny oil temperature you are allowed to go up to 140 deg c but must change the oil within 3000 miles. Over 140 is an immediate change though and that includes the diffs. 
I have had pre and post track day inspections done by Nissan dealers and nothing was ever picked up so never bothered after that


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Can’t seem how you can warrant a car for track days based on the abuse they get.

However I am sure Nissan been made aware of your gtr purchases could have offered something out of good will however little it maybe.

Best bet is get Ac Speedtech to repair it and get an engineers report and go from there.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Nissan shouldn't advertise the GT-R as a supercar slayer if they don't honour warranty's if customers use them on track!

Obviously there are people that take the p1ss but this can be judged case by case.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

140 degrees !!!! 2 words Trans cooler, mine used to get to mid 130's now I never see 110 even on the hotest days, normally im around 100/5 and can cool with the car parked and switched off. It feels much happier at lower temps.


----------



## tangoturbo (Jun 4, 2014)

Does the car ECU or some sort of black box record temperature?


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

Trev said:


> Nissan shouldn't advertise the GT-R as a supercar slayer if they don't honour warranty's if customers use them on track!
> 
> Obviously there are people that take the p1ss but this can be judged case by case.


But the car is supplied for road use, knowing some owners will use on track Nissan state in black and white in cars warranty what basic checks and precautions the owner should make.

Sorry but ignoring basic readings for engine or gearbox then expecting a dealer to pick up the repair bill does seem rather optimistic, just my opinion.:rotz:


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

TurboFreak said:


> But the car is supplied for road use, knowing some owners will use on track Nissan state in black and white in cars warranty what basic checks and precautions the owner should make.
> 
> Sorry but ignoring basic readings for engine or gearbox then expecting a dealer to pick up the repair bill does seem rather optimistic, just my opinion.:rotz:


Given the ease with which the software could be configured to flag the need for a fluid change, you could argue it is a touch cynical of Nissan not to enable it? Especially when things ultimately go bang they make more money.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

AndyE14 said:


> Given the ease with which the software could be configured to flag the need for a fluid change, you could argue it is a touch cynical of Nissan not to enable it? Especially when things ultimately go bang they make more money.


Yes but sometimes owners must apply common sense and not expect manufacturer to make everything idiot proof.

I recall the true story of a women driving a big American camper who put it into cruise control and then went back to make a coffee, it crashed and she took legal action against the manufacturer. The manufacturer had to write new section in owners manual you still had to steer the bloody thing and not leave driver seat....


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TurboFreak said:


> I recall the true story of a women driving a big American camper who put it into cruise control and then went back to make a coffee, it crashed and she took legal action against the manufacturer. The manufacturer had to write new section in owners manual you still had to steer the bloody thing and not leave driver seat....


And by "recall the true story" you mean "urban myth" ?


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

snuffy said:


> And by "recall the true story" you mean "urban myth" ?


No, it was actually in a televised program detailing the most outrages claims going thru US law courts a few years ago.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

I did a quick search and found details of the claim I recalled, I had it wrong it appears she went to make a sandwich, but I make my point and rest my case... 

Costliest Lawsuits
Seriously, they got how much?

A woman purchased a new 32-foot Winnebago motor home from a dealership in Oklahoma. On way home from a football game she drove on to the freeway she set the cruise control***8230;.and left her seat to go and make herself a sandwich! Needless to say the motor home veered off the freeway and crashed. The woman sued Winnebago for, are you ready***8230;.not writing in the owner's manual that a person can***8217;t actually leave the driver's seat while the cruise control was on. A jury Oklahoma awarded her $1,750,000 PLUS a brand new motor home. And Winnebago updated their owner***8217;s manuals because of this judgment.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TurboFreak said:


> Yes but sometimes owners must apply common sense and not expect manufacturer to make everything idiot proof.
> 
> I recall the true story of a women driving a big American camper who put it into cruise control and then went back to make a coffee, it crashed and she took legal action against the manufacturer. The manufacturer had to write new section in owners manual you still had to steer the bloody thing and not leave driver seat....


No one's asking for an alarm to tell you to drive the car (though lane departure warning exists) but something as important and unnoticed as gearbox oil temperature might be worth the effort.

It's not in the same ballpark.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TurboFreak said:


> No, it was actually in a televised program detailing the most outrages claims going thru US law courts a few years ago.


No, it's an urban myth.

https://wisemanbray.com/outrageous-lawsuit-verdicts-legal-system-lotto-fact-or-urban-myth/

https://jalopnik.com/5855586/the-ten-greatest-automotive-urban-legends/

https://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/cruise.asp


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TurboFreak said:


> I did a quick search and found details of the claim I recalled, I had it wrong it appears she went to make a sandwich, but I make my point and rest my case...
> 
> Costliest Lawsuits
> Seriously, they got how much?
> ...


Utter shite.

http://www.heraldtribune.com/news/2...e-shows-truth-behind-frivolous-lawsuit-claims


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

simGTR said:


> No one's asking for an alarm to tell you to drive the car (though lane departure warning exists) but something as important and unnoticed as gearbox oil temperature might be worth the effort.
> 
> It's not in the same ballpark.


So the owners manual states in black and white the importance of transmission temperatures and the owner has option to clearly display temperature, so no excuse for it to go unnoticed especially if pushing car to it's limits on track days.

My default display includes engine and transmission temperature, this is for a road car never tracked or launched, perhaps it's my experience of working on cars for over 40 years that makes me consider these important


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

TurboFreak said:


> So the owners manual states in black and white the importance of transmission temperatures and the owner has option to clearly display temperature, so no excuse for it to go unnoticed especially if pushing car to it's limits on track days.
> 
> My default display includes engine and transmission temperature, this is for a road car never tracked or launched, perhaps it's my experience of working on cars for over 40 years that makes me consider these important


They also fit a large see through windscreen, yet still fit radar, cruise control, lane departure etc etc.

If the temp is so important it should be configurable to be right infront of you, maybe even HUD. It's an afterthought given the importance of it.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Utter shite.
> 
> Winnebago driver case shows truth behind frivolous lawsuit claims - News - Sarasota Herald-Tribune - Sarasota, FL


OK.. you appear to be getting carried away with the story, true or complete BS it really does not matter as it simply makes a point :rotz:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TurboFreak said:


> OK.. you appear to be getting carried away with the story, true or complete BS it really does not matter as it simply makes a point :rotz:


Oh, I see.

So you looking it up (and getting it wrong) to prove you were correct was okay, but me looking it up and proving I was correct is "getting carried away". 

It's an urban myth, so have the good grace to admit you were wrong.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

simGTR said:


> They also fit a large see through windscreen, yet still fit radar, cruise control, lane departure etc etc.
> 
> If the temp is so important it should be configurable to be right infront of you, maybe even HUD. It's an afterthought given the importance of it.


Well if you are right then he will win his day in court... and I will eat my hat


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

simGTR said:


> They also fit a large see through windscreen, yet still fit radar, cruise control, lane departure etc etc.
> 
> If the temp is so important it should be configurable to be right infront of you, maybe even HUD. It's an afterthought given the importance of it.


Wow how did you get one with Radar and lane departure warning? I would love Adaptive cruise control and traffic assist. Makes driving the Mrs' car so much easier than mine.


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

Piss take ! They should deal with it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

This is all a bit frightening to me as I'm somebody that really took the plunge on a 17MY without really researching it too much. Somewhat foolishly it seems, having the Nissan warranty I thought would give me peace of mind, it appears not. 

So, I have a trackday booked in late March and guess I need to get the car inspected before and after. 

Any idea what Nissan charge for this?


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

D12ENX said:


> Piss take ! They should deal with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I don't see it as a 'piss take', sometimes we have to forget the 'blame someone else culture' put on our big boy pants and accept responsibility for our actions.


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

TurboFreak said:


> I don't see it as a 'piss take', sometimes we have to forget the 'blame someone else culture' put on our big boy pants and accept responsibility for our actions.


I don't know what else to call it lol as when the car was bought, was new .. so how have I not been made aware the wheels have been re painted as thats what i believe has happened with the wheels paint job. The crack shouldn't really happen im sure many who have bought new would agree less than 2 years or driving and only 7k on clock not exactly excessively used.. They we're quick to take my money when I paid for the car .. lucky I paid 30k on a credit card and the remainder on debit card so will just claim through them if nissan aint going to take responsibility as they are not fit for the job. 

Also them oem rear wheel cost £2,500 inc vat approx and that was directly supplied from nissan so not exactly thats without sensor and tyre lol 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

The warranty is there as much to protect the dealer as the customer (by giving them recourse against the manufacturer).

Warranty or not you still have consumer rights and the key one is that what you buy is of satisfactory quality. That is something that is readily testable by the courts so the easy answer is simply to sue for the costs that the dealer will not meet under warranty. Whether they should be paid or not has bugger all to do with the warranty and everything to do with your right as a customer under domestic and EU law to receive goods of satisfactory quality.


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

snuffy said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> So you looking it up (and getting it wrong) to prove you were correct was okay, but me looking it up and proving I was correct is "getting carried away".
> 
> It's an urban myth, so have the good grace to admit you were wrong.


Yep... still completely missing the point, I give up:rotz:


----------



## TurboFreak (Dec 14, 2014)

D12ENX said:


> I don't know what else to call it lol as when the car was bought, was new .. so how have I not been made aware the wheels have been re painted as thats what i believe has happened with the wheels paint job. The crack shouldn't really happen im sure many who have bought new would agree less than 2 years or driving and only 7k on clock not exactly excessively used.. They we're quick to take my money when I paid for the car .. lucky I paid 30k on a credit card and the remainder on debit card so will just claim through them if nissan aint going to take responsibility as they are not fit for the job.
> 
> Also them oem rear wheel cost £2,500 inc vat approx and that was directly supplied from nissan so not exactly thats without sensor and tyre lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I think you may have got confused and posted on wrong thread?


----------



## D12ENX (Aug 2, 2016)

TurboFreak said:


> I think you may have got confused and posted on wrong thread?


Lol i did haha

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

*Cardiff R33*, what are you looking at having to lay out?


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

*Warranty Issues*



Sheriff said:


> This is all a bit frightening to me as I'm somebody that really took the plunge on a 17MY without really researching it too much. Somewhat foolishly it seems, having the Nissan warranty I thought would give me peace of mind, it appears not.
> 
> So, I have a trackday booked in late March and guess I need to get the car inspected before and after.
> 
> Any idea what Nissan charge for this?


------------------------------------------------------

The inspection cost used to be c. £300 in total but this was a while ago. 

You shouldn't worry. Most warranty issues should be straightforward and even after 3 years some major faults should be covered in whole or part by the manufacturer as long as its not wear and tear. Your rights are protected by the Consumer Rights Act 2015 as well as other older legislation. 

The behaviour of car dealers has deteriorated over the years despite their nice shiny dealerships. When I took delivery of my first GTR in April 2009, Middlehurst very carefully explained the rules around track days (plus got a waiver signed) and I normally took the cars on their track days so they could do the pre and post inspection on site. Neither Desira nor Colliers said one word about the restrictions for my last 2 cars which is shocking.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> I don't think that is fair at all. I had pretty great service from Desira (disclaimer aside). I have always had bloody good service from Middlehurst too over the last 8 years.


------------------------------------------------------------

Its a real shame Middlehurst gave up their Nissan franchise. I'd bought cars from them since 2000 and generally had excellent service. If they were closer I'd happily use them to service my 17 car.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

besty said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Its a real shame Middlehurst gave up their Nissan franchise. I'd bought cars from them since 2000 and generally had excellent service. If they were closer I'd happily use them to service my 17 car.


They no longer sell GTR but do sell Nissan as I understand it. I have had my GTRs serviced by them for years including my 17 first optimisation as recently as last month.


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> They no longer sell GTR but do sell Nissan as I understand it. I have had my GTRs serviced by them for years including my 17 first optimisation as recently as last month.


Middlehurst are now selling nearly new Nissan's that seem mainly to be sourced from the Sunderland factory. They can source GTR's via UK dealer contacts.


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

Sheriff said:


> This is all a bit frightening to me as I'm somebody that really took the plunge on a 17MY without really researching it too much. Somewhat foolishly it seems, having the Nissan warranty I thought would give me peace of mind, it appears not.
> 
> So, I have a trackday booked in late March and guess I need to get the car inspected before and after.
> 
> Any idea what Nissan charge for this?


I asked my local NHPC if I needed to have Pre/Post checks done on my MY17 GTR and they said that it wasn't required. I then contacted Nissan UK and asked the same question. Their reply was "For all enquiries of this nature we would advise you to contact your local Nissan Dealership who would be able to assist you further. Unfortunately customer service cannot comment on this matter. We apologize for any inconvenience caused to you in this matter." 
I have since emailed my NHPC to ask for clarification that I don't require any checks and as yet haven't had a reply. If I do I will post here.


----------



## Ramsascooby (Apr 9, 2016)

*Nissan stand by their warranty !!!!!*

Hi

A slightly different experience from my point of view.

I got my gtr just before xmas last year, 2015 plate with 12.5k on the clock from west way Nissan London.

i've only done 400 miles so far ( just under half of them getting home from the dealership)

noticed an issue with the gearbox not selecting 1st and after three attempts goes into 2nd.
also the same issue on reverse but not selecting any gear - just flashing the R on the dash.

booked in with west way- had to wait 3 weeks or so to get it in.

they have assessed the car and communicated with Nissan technical / headoffice and they are replacing the gearbox under warranty.

so other than a longish wait to get it booked in and maybe another longish wait while they get one and fit it, I cant fault them :clap::clap:


----------



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

Warning guys, non manufacture tyres possibly looked at to get out of a warranty claim by Nissan, read on .

I can see this is an old post now however I just wanted to comment something I’m going through with Nissan

I keep getting engine knock and when this happens the power is really cut down, boost is limited to 10psi and probably ignition retarded etc and now that 1.0 Corsa with huge exhausts is catching you up and there is nothing you can do about it. Once you stop and start the car it clears it and back to full power available until you put your foot down and it comes back.

GTR is a 2017 car and so still under warranty and so having made sure it wasn’t poor fuel quality by using. Several tanks of Shell v Max from different locations and it still has the problem then it’s not the fuel.

So far I’ve been to Nissan Dealership 5 times and the problem still isn’t fixed. They download the flicker data and send to Nissan HQ for analysis because they don’t know what to do to fix it.

So far they have replaced both engine knock sensors because they were obviously hoping / guessing it was the sensors and it wasn’t actually engine knock.

This didn’t fiX it so last week I went again for them to Download the flicker
Data again and yesterday Nissan HQ asked the Nissan Dealership to call me and ask what tyres I had on the car? I can only think that if I had non approved tyres then they were going to say the non approved tyres have caused the problem due to rolling circumstances have changed or something like that
.
I’ve always had Michelin’s on previous R35’s However luckily I still have the Dunlop Run Flats as supplied and fitted by a Nissan Dealership last year in December when it also got serviced. Aha, no comeback to me there and again now silence..

Car is now going to be rejected. Obviously it’s over the first 30 days so the dealership can deduct an amount for usage. It’s a October 2017 Recaro in Black. I paid £60k last year so just wondering if anyone knows how to work out a fair buy back prices? Especially when I look at prices they seem to have gone up and a 2017 “67” plate seem to be selling now for the same or even slightly more than when I bought mine. Therefore the market price on mine has gone up.

Does anyone know in these circumstances can I request the market price for my car or do I have to accept the price I paid minus an amount for wear and tear? In effect this is making me have to give it back under its current market value and if they end up fixing it they’ll make a fortune and I’ve lost out.

If they had to replace my car with like for like year and mileage then currently that would cost them between 60 to 65k

I’ve been trading up on consumer rights and rejection etc but nowhere seems to list or state how you come to a value especially if you car is worth more now.?????


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Do differ between "for sale price" and "actual sale price". In my neck of the woods ppl often set prices way too high and then have to come down to get the car sold.

With that said, very sad to hear you are facing such issues with the car. Hope you get a buy back deal you are satisfied with.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Very likely will be the value of YOUR car as it stands i.e. as if it were good condition and based on mileage and number of owners (which will include you). In other words, the part-ex price. Not particularly fair for you but the deduction between what you paid and what they will pay you to buy it back will be the wear and tear value.


----------



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks for your input. I’ve been doing some reading up and apparently it should be a figure higher than just you Px for another car because it is the dealer that has broken the contract according to the Consumer Rights Act 2015 and hence why it says a value can be deducted for wear and tear. The only thing is their first offer is to reduce it by 99p per mile and I’ve done about 7000 so that would be £53k back to me however due to prices being up I am being offered close to £57k as px value or we buy any car.

just feels like I’m the victim a
Of a lemon car that Nissan can’t fix and now a victim on the valuation. I don’t want to just sell it to We Buy Any car etc because there is a fault with the car and I don’t want the next owner putting up with that or having to pay to put it right.

Other cars like classics go up in value and occasionally need to be rejected and bought back so somewhere there must be a law or guidance on the pricing when the vehicle has gone up in value. Or at least hopefully the dealer will see my point.
Also 99p per mile I thought was excessive because that’s on top of the other running costs of petrol , servicing , tyres. Ultimately I wasn’t getting rid of it for another year anyway.

either way, looks like I’m back in the market for another GTR R35 👍


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Have you tried it with the stock tyres?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Probably better just selling it to webuyanycar then, if they genuinely will offer 57k. Lots of stories of them not offering their online valuations when car is brought to them though. But anywhere near that figure seems good from what you say. I can't see the dealer offering you 57k for it, they are notoriously stingey and will go low. If you do end up in a court case where the dealer refuses to accept the return then the Judge will decide what is an appropriate valuation. 60k less 7000 miles and wear and tear will be his basis. The starting point can't be more than what you paid originally as then it means you profit from the situation and legally who are only entitled to be made whole ie. What YOU paid less an appropriate deduction. Hopefully you"ll get a good result.


----------



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

i won’t sell it to we buy any car on the basis there is a fault with the car even though it doesn’t become apparent until motorway speeds and has no warning lights so whilst I could get away with selling it to WBAC I just don’t think that is fair to the next owner.

However why I’m trying to stress to the dealer is that the fault is their fault which they have obviously accepted Because of agreement to take the car back as rejected and it is only because of their fault I’m not selling it to WBAC because I’d have to lie and say the car had no faults and I’m not prepared to do that so Even if they are not going to give me enough to go and buy a direct replacement then WBAC value should be bare minimum or I will take them to court for the difference.

Otherwise it is the fault that came with the car to me which is the same fault that Nissan have failed to fix on 5 attempts and is still under its new car warranty that will put me out of pocket. I’m not solicitor however that just doesn’t quite seem fair to me.

If the car was as it should be when sold tot me “As described and fit for purpose” then I could be putting up for sale now for £63k / £64k so why should I be out of pocket to the amount of £13k after owning a faulty GTR for several months that doesn’t get nowhere near GTRspeedsthen I have suffered enough. I just checked and £51k would get me a 14 or a 64 plate which is 3 years older than mine with more miles. Plus I’m only having to do this because of their fault.

it Is after all their faulty car I’m now lumbered with. I actually bought this GTR from a BMW Main Dealership and because the car is still under its new car warranty of 3yrs and it is Nissan that cant fix it then I feel that Nissan should help out in some way and this is my 4th R35 so I’m quite a loyal customer and about to replace the 4th witha 5th

I think that it’s quite embarrassing for Nissan to not be able to fix their own car and their flagship car for many years! I think in genuine situations like this where the car many need to go away for longer to ensure whenU got it back it was 100% instead of just keeping on trying things then Nissan should have a loan GTR dropped off to me and mine collected and that was I’m not inconvenienced.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear of these issues 

I’d have left the car with them & refused to pick it up. Partly the issue they will say is that you have still been driving the car for months 

they won’t value your loyalty or custom & you won’t ever get a like for like hire car from them


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes you have had the benefit of the 7,000 miles so you can't expect to get back the same as you paid (or more based on current valuations). Why don't you make an appointment to see the Dealer Principle and see what they can do for you, based on your current situation? 

Alternatively, and this is what I would be tempted to do, why not speak to a specialist tuner such as Litchfields and see if they can fix it - then take that bill to Nissan with a hugely shitty letter and threaten small claims court. The trouble is the car might be totally fixable you just have poor technicians at that dealership. 

Guaranteed by the way that WBAC will not give you the online valuation. Apparently they knock you down when you visit by finding small chips and blemishes etc. so it's not quite what you think.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

^^^ What she said


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

WBAC - their assessors are on commission for reducing the price for each sale (when you turn up). FYI


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Valuation-wise it is a standard concept. Think about if you bought something in the sale and it was , say, 50% off full price. Said item goes faulty six months later and you take it back for refund. However, item is now back up to full price. Your rights are to be refunded what you originally paid, not the current higher price. 

I just hope the dealer offers you a good price. If not, might very well be worth doing what tonigmr2 says, get it fixed elsewhere and bill Nissan. At least then you might have more control over getting a fairer outcome.


----------



## Jgtr25 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mach2Phil said:


> Thanks for your input. I’ve been doing some reading up and apparently it should be a figure higher than just you Px for another car because it is the dealer that has broken the contract according to the Consumer Rights Act 2015 and hence why it says a value can be deducted for wear and tear. The only thing is their first offer is to reduce it by 99p per mile and I’ve done about 7000 so that would be £53k back to me however due to prices being up I am being offered close to £57k as px value or we buy any car.
> 
> just feels like I’m the victim a
> Of a lemon car that Nissan can’t fix and now a victim on the valuation. I don’t want to just sell it to We Buy Any car etc because there is a fault with the car and I don’t want the next owner putting up with that or having to pay to put it right.
> ...



Good morning - buy my car ! Its a beauty !


----------



## Mach2Phil (Dec 20, 2019)

matty32 said:


> Sorry to hear of these issues
> 
> I’d have left the car with them & refused to pick it up. Partly the issue they will say is that you have still been driving the car for months
> 
> they won’t value your loyalty or custom & you won’t ever get a like for like hire car from them


Thanks for your reply, I’ve been offline for a couple of weeks.

finally managed to get the dealership to improve their offer to me and have sent the car back. I’m taking this forward though as a complaint with the motoring ombudsman because in the warranty booklet it has no time limits for the repair and no “Lemon” policy and Nissan wouldn’t give me a cut off date, even when I said 1yr, 5yrs,10yrs they wouldn’t say. Well if they leave you with a faulty car for 10years then that isn’t fixing it as far as I’m concerned.

would love to tell them to shove it and buy something else however there aren’t many cars that you can drop 2 kids to school in, go on to a track day and have a blast, pick up your weeks shopping and the kids anD go home without having to change cars and so I’ve already bought another GTR, 69 plate Recaro in white.


----------

